# Lockable Panniers



## KentheKona (Jul 6, 2013)

Lately it seems a lot of venues that I used to carry my pannier into are getting stricter on bags due to security concerns. I recently was hassled for a CO2 cartridge in my flat kit for example. So I think it's time for a lockable pannier that I can leave locked to the bike that is also relatively theft resistant. I've looked at a few options, ammo cans, pelican cases, etc. Just not sure on the best route to go. The ammo can is nice but heavy. The pelican case is also nice, but heavyish and pricey. Some plastic ammo cans seem like they might be the way to go.

Obviously this won't stop a determined thief, but it seems better than a cloth bag. Anyone have something like this?


----------



## Bimmer74 (Jun 9, 2013)

OK, I'll bite... 

I only rarely use panniers (I wear a backpack), and I only rarely go places with security checkpoints. 

If I know I'm going to be facing a checkpoint, I take all the "dangerous" stuff out of my bag before I leave the house. 

Otherwise, it seems like it would be easy to bolt a plastic ammo can (see MTM's) to the top of a rack using U-bolts or something.


----------



## lighty (Mar 26, 2016)

The only way I can think of is to get some containers, a dremel, some bolts, and some locks and make your own. It is rather demented that no one makes such a thing.


----------



## Bimmer74 (Jun 9, 2013)

lighty said:


> It is rather demented that no one makes such a thing.


Oh, they do... I'm in Germany, and you see them here from time to time.

Google "abschließbare fahrrad satteltasche."


----------



## KentheKona (Jul 6, 2013)

Bimmer74 said:


> OK, I'll bite...
> 
> I only rarely use panniers (I wear a backpack), and I only rarely go places with security checkpoints.


It must be current events because it hasn't been a big deal until the last few weeks. Mostly its been festivals, city sponsored concerts, that sort of thing.

I also kind of want it so I can ride my bike to some parks I like to run and work out at or just not have the hassle of carrying around the pannier. I'm not a backpack gun, too much sweat.

If i think of something good, maybe I'll have a side job.


----------



## mo4644 (Aug 19, 2016)

You can get two milk crates, affix one and cut the botton of the other one off and use it as a lid, and you can lock it on. Not so secure, but better than nothing.

The other day I saw a bike that had a big plastic locked tool chest on the rack. You can use a metal one for more security.


----------



## THX-1138 (Aug 12, 2012)

I know that this post is a bit stale but here are other options:

Rixen & Kaul, KLICKfix Adaptersysteme Fahrradzubehör, Solingen, Taschen, Körbe, Werkzeug









with Box for GTA








Also

http://www.blackburndesign.com
Interlock Rear Rack












with any of their compatible panniers

Last but not least:
Bikebins - British Born British Made


----------



## erf70 (Apr 3, 2021)

KentheKona said:


> Lately it seems a lot of venues that I used to carry my pannier into are getting stricter on bags due to security concerns. I recently was hassled for a CO2 cartridge in my flat kit for example. So I think it's time for a lockable pannier that I can leave locked to the bike that is also relatively theft resistant. I've looked at a few options, ammo cans, pelican cases, etc. Just not sure on the best route to go. The ammo can is nice but heavy. The pelican case is also nice, but heavyish and pricey. Some plastic ammo cans seem like they might be the way to go.
> 
> Obviously this won't stop a determined thief, but it seems better than a cloth bag. Anyone have something like this?


----------



## erf70 (Apr 3, 2021)

Hi KentheKona i have just ordered a small flight case from amazon. I will clamp it to my pannier rack and will be able to lock it, here is the link for you to have a look at.


Amazon.co.uk



Hope this helps some way


----------

